# End of the Road to DP Recovery



## creativedp (May 15, 2007)

*Hello,*

*Finding one's "I-feeling", the taste of I and me, the self-taste, especially when one has been desperately craving for it for a long time, for me for forty years, is a very very precious moment. I have kept that hope alive, studied, meditated, searched, researched, went on living an "as if" life, building one's family, keeping up a facade, and still fighting this dark enemy silently, unknown to the world for forty plus long years.*

*Everyone reading this should keep the hope alive, that is the weapon to fight this unimaginably powerful enemy. I have kept the fight alive along with college teaching, achievement of high academic positions, carrying on of dp research, weathering financial crisis, enduring family problems of great severity and misunderstanding by people, and so on...yet the fight went on silently with the hope that the victory would come at least a day before my death.*

*I have kept the fight alive for the last forty plus years and finally it is dawning, slowly, surely. I have kept a record of the mammoth fight in journals running into more than 10,000 pages, the dark volumes, out of which I would like to bring out a single volume of hope and endurance, a green book.*

*If it takes ten more years for full recovery, I am ready to wait. But as things stand it may not be necessary to wait too long. Things look brighter every day and it fills me with joy that the prize is worth the long years of struggle, patient, very patient, maddeningly patient waiting, innumerable days of study, soul searching, probing the depth of the darkness using the utmost fiber of one's creative urge and potentialities, to the last drop of endurance.*

*Good wishes for a speedy recovery and hope.*


----------



## creativedp (May 15, 2007)

Worth the interminable waiting!!!

It is marvelous to hear people recover from dp/dr within a short period of time. Most of these lucky ones may not have been deeply traumatized due to psychological conflicts. I think drug abuse victims who get dp/dr are among those who recover quickly. My long lasting dp/dr came about only due to deep psychological conflicts and very depressing life experiences in youth and years of repression of emotions. I withstood its onslaught through study, self understanding, ongoing effort to keep going in spite of this horrible thing. We may improve through acceptance, patient, very patient endurance and creative approach to dp, as I have achieved after decades of endurance. The amount of patience, endurance, sensitivity and love I have acquired during the long troublesome journey is the reward for the interminable waiting. People with much much less trouble have been making a mess of their lives. No dp can withstand the desire for recovery of the human spirit. When I look back it has not been a bad bargain. Creativedp.


----------



## creativedp (May 15, 2007)

When I first became aware of my dp, nearly forty years ago, the symptoms were interpreted as catastrophic. The situation is different now. Effective therapeutic approaches are developing. So for young people who are experiencing dp, it would be a wise plan to postpone major decisions in life, as Freud has advised. When the mind is clear and the will is free we are likely to make less mistakes in understanding other people and job situations. It would be better to avoid the regret of a wrong marriage partner or a wrong choice of career along with dp if one postpones such vital choices in life till one has made significant improvement.


----------

